# A new roller test stand from RailStand



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

A brand new roller test stand for HO scale DC and AC system, It looks similar with the Marklin roller test stand but improved the sturcture, Unique Design and Patented. RailStand have more functions and powerful then other brands.








*Functions:*
- Supports DC / AC of model trains and Digital DCC or Analogy System.

















- A removable overhead wire could be simple installed for testing the Pantograph of electric engine The overhead line set is inclusive.









- Easy to connect two RailStand to test ICE, TGB, EURO Star... high speed model trains









- RailStand are available put into the wood stand and Acrylic cover, you also able to install in the Marklin and TRIX tracks layout (addtional).









- Roller Trolleys also could testing the model train on the roller test stand or layout tracks.









- Aluminum slot base with the electricity conductor structures make easier to adjust or extend or remove the roller trolleys or assemble extend tracks from the stand.
















- Conduct electricity both ends, Roller trolleys and Assemble extend tracks are also combinable and electricity from both ends track.









- The best innovated insulation design and special AC power structure is moveable and easy install or move out of stand.









PS1: more detail and photos please visit www.trains.com.tw/railstand/railstand-en.asp


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I liked it till I saw the price.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yikes!  I don't think I need one that bad.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

RailStand has more tooling for the innovated structure and best insulation, RailStand has more funtions than other brands but the price is reasonable than Mxxxxxx, Bxxxxx..., You might buy only one roller test stand in your life, so please compare the funtions and prices carefully for your best choice, thanks.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is really neat! But since it is made from aluminum and made in China, the asking price is prohibitive for someone like me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

jungfalee said:


> You might buy only one roller test stand in your life, so please compare the funtions and prices carefully for your best choice, thanks.


At that price you can bet I could only afford one!


----------



## Zero Cool (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow, looks like a great piece , but I really wonder how much of that cost goes to the company that did the machining.hwell:


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

In 2014 we would like to introduce our new creative products "dynamic roller demo stand" for every model train fans. you are able to install RailStand dynamic roller demo stand into the wooden stand with acrylic display case. The dynamic roller demo stand was design for the railway gallery, museum showroom to exhibit their model trains by dynamic, also It's suit to put on your home's shelfs, cupboard or on the desk. it's similar with our roller test stand but you won't see the bearing sets, Our design hidden all of bearing sets inside the track and all of the bearing sets are still adjustable. It's unique and has the copyright, Please injoin our new innovation. 
This HO scale dynamic roller demo stand support AC/DC + DCC/Analogy, Brass, Marklin,TRIC, BRAWN, ROCO..., RailStand designed and manufactured in Taiwan. 

More information, videos... please visit: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand.asp?titleID=981


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I notice it's pretty hard to find the price now on the website. Is that to avoid sticker-shock?


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I notice it's pretty hard to find the price now on the website. Is that to avoid sticker-shock?


Sorry for that , the stand will release end of Apr 2014, it's need more work done by hand and for the best demo effect we might only accept customization.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

cut the price a BIT and maybe i could afford it.

might be worth what is posted for the price. 



for those who can afford it.


maybe one year.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*dynamic roller demo stand*

We took 4 videos for the RailStand DY5208 dynamic roller demo stand with ESU ECoS contral station, please take a look, thanks.


Please click the photos


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Real life roller test stand!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not good to lose communication with the slave unit.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

RailStand have made a successful test, installed a LED and a light pipe into the the roller test/demo stand.

for DC system









for AC system


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*G sacle 45mm track roller test & demo stand*

We would like to share our new product G scale roller test & demo stand to every G scale funs in 2015,*RailStand * used his patent functions to re-design a perfect G scale roller test & demo stand.The G roller stand not only design for test but also can dynamic to demo your favor locomotive, It also support the DC power so you are able to test or demo your Live Steam and electric Motor locomotive both.

More information please clich http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

New design to let you more convenient to use and more beautiful to show your locomotive.









*Please look the videos:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd9PWQtjWmg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W96fxBO-kk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqhUIpODMEU

*More information and videos:*
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/demo2-en.asp


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Where are the other scales?? "S" and "O"....didn't see them listed.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Where are the other scales?? "S" and "O"....didn't see them listed.


Sorry, RailStand don't have S and O scale roller test stand yet.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*Can install into your layout and will be programming track*

RailStand roller test stand and roller demo stand are able to install in the LAYOUT and be a programing track.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*No Standard Gauge?*

Maybe I'm lucky.....I'm afraid to see how much?


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*RailStand easy roller test stand*

*easy roller test stand *was design for easier to test and more elegant to demo your locomotives. EZ5201 is able to test and extend the biggest American locomotives, EX. Big Boy, Challenger, Y6b. It was build by *RailStand* and was the first time to build in the world, it's not only more convenient to test the locomotive but also could to demo your favor locomotive in dynamic. It's PATENTED and support AC/DC + Digital/Analogy + pantograph + wooden stand. 

Functions: 
- Supports DC/AC of model trains and Digital DCC or Analogy System.

















- A removable overhead wire for testing the Pantograph of electric engine The overhead line set is inclusive.

















- RailStand is able to put into wooden stand with the Acrylic cover to be a demo stand (addtional).

















- RailStand can install into the Marklin or TRIX tracks layout and will be to a programming track. 

























- Aluminum slot base with the electricity conductor structures make easier to demo or test. 









*VIDEO:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd9PWQtjWmg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W96fxBO-kk&feature=youtu.be

PS: more photos and videos please visit www.trains.com.tw/railstand/demo2-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*RailStand new generation "roller demo stand"*

We have created the first perfectional "roller demo stand" in the world and we are still to improve the functions. Their are two photos and one video are our new generation "roller demo stand", we have modified the tooling to make it more convenient and easy to use them. Did you see what's different between the first generation and the second generation?

















*Videos:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp8S4RmtEis

*Web & Detail:*
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/demostand-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*Install easy roller test stand into the layout to be a procraming track*

*One of our customer install our easy roller test stand into his layout to be a programming track and test his model trains.*


























more picture and information please visit http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/demo2-en.asp?titleID=987


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*RailStand pantograft sample(Rollenprüfstand)*

RailStand roller stand allow you to install in the wooden base and for the best viewing to electric locomotive you also are able to use pantogrfh instead off the metal wire.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

New creatative HO scale easy roller demo stand, the bearing set was long and hidden between the track.

Video 1:





Video 2:





More information: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqhUIpODMEU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*New HO and N scale roller test stand*

RailStand new projects


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Hmmm, I haven't been able to find the price on it. It must be free then.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

O gauge reasonable price unit would be nice to see.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> Hmmm, I haven't been able to find the price on it. It must be free then.


They have, each item has their list price[/FONT]
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/teststand-en.asp?titleID=978
http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/N160-teststand-en.asp?titleID=988


----------



## markg11 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Save you a click*

Prices from the website :

*HO Scale*
Small (4 bearing set) - $239
Big (8 bearing set) - $329

*N Scale*
Small (4 bearing set) - $229
Big (8 bearing set) - $299

cheers - mark


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*The best offer information*

Please compare our roller stand with other brand, the function, structure, tooling, accurate and quality.... 

Those are our list price, for the best offer please check our web site the Q&A No.2


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*test G12/BR58*

roller test stand TRIX/MARKLIN G12 testing on the HO scale roller test stand http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand.asp


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Why would I pay hundreds of dollars when I can do the exact same thing with these, for 75% less cost????


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*Our N scale roller test stand has released*

more information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/...est stand
[MEDIA=youtube]__lIE12OIAg[/MEDIA]


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*2017 HO scale Challenger testing*

2017 MARKLIN/TRIX HO scale Challenger testing on the roller test stand.





RailStand roller demo stand which have the hidden bearing trolleys.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*RailStand O scale roller test & demo stand*

The O scale roller test stand and the O gauge roll demo stand are testing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's not a test, put this baby on there and really test it!  20 pounds should give it a good workout.


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*First try the used big boy*

First time run the used big boy on the RailStand O scale roller test stand first try


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*O scale roller test stand from RailStand*

more information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-test-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*The full function O scale (32mm) roller test stand*

Our full function O scale roller test stand testing the MTH K4 steam locomotive

More information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-test-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*RailStand O scale roller demo stand*

O scale roller demo stand
More information: http://www.trains.com.tw/railstand/O-demo-en.asp


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

*1/G scale (45mm) full function roller test stand*

We are pleasure to announced our new 1/G scale (45mm) roller test stand in this year 2019, this is a full function "1/G scale roller test stand", use principle of gravitational conduction electric power and his assemble tracks and all pairs of bearing brackets are adjustable and moveable. you are able to testing and presenting all kind of your locomotives. 

The 1/G roller test stand support the DC Anglog / DCC Digital and Live steam locomotives. RailStand will offer three kinds size for the roller test stand.


----------



## Railstand (Aug 24, 2020)

RailStand N scale roller test stand running Athearn N big boy with acrylic dust cover.
More information about N scale roller test stand, please visit our website RailStand roller test stand


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

MTH SP #608 testing on the HO scale HO-5208 roller test stand.


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

Here are our new G/1 scale (45mm) roller test stand, the longer roller test stand is able to test the G Big Boy, Challenger, Y6B, T1...









For easy shipping, the longest GT-151-0 was designed into two sections.


----------



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

RailStand G/#1, O, HO, N four kinds of roller test stand and demo stand now all available.


----------

